# American Ale Yeast Recommendation



## Luxo_Aussie (28/8/19)

G'day All,

I've been back in the game for about 9 months now and have used Wyeast 1056 with great success on a range of IPA's, American Ales, Wheat beers & a couple of DSGA's. I'm keen to try a few other strains in the coming months, would anyone recommend a yeast from the following :
Wyeast 1332 (Northwest Ale) 
Wyeast 1272 (American Ale II)
WLP008 (East Coast Ale)
WLP041 (Pacific Ale)
WLP051 (California Ale V)

I'm planning on using it primarily for American IPA's, American Amber Ales & British Golden Ales - can anyone recommend a yeast from the above list for these or should I just stick to 1056? Really just keen for anyone's feedback on their experiences on the above strains.

Thanks & Cheers!

Tristan


----------



## Coalminer (29/8/19)

Wyeast 1272 (American Ale II


----------



## Dan Pratt (29/8/19)

how come just liquid range of yeast?


----------



## splitice (29/8/19)

US-05 is pretty damn good, produced better (to me) beer than most of the liquid yeasts I've used for APA's.


----------



## hoppy2B (29/8/19)

Because you mentioned that you have done a couple of DSGA's, I thought I would contribute that I think I recall DS saying somewhere that he liked Wy1272. I think it was an Adelaide forum where he did a write up of some competition beers he did well with.

My personal favourite has been Wy1318 because it just makes the hops and malt taste so good. You will need to mash lower or add some sugar if you want a lower FG, as it tends to finish slightly higher.


----------



## Luxo_Aussie (29/8/19)

Dan Pratt said:


> how come just liquid range of yeast?


I hadn't actually considered dried yeasts, but I'm guessing Fermentis SafAle US-05(56) would be the best choice out the dried varieties for American styles. 
Would anyone else chose dried over one from the list of liquid yeasts?


----------



## hoppy2B (29/8/19)

I've used US-05 on a number of occasions but never used Wy1056. I'm sure there would be a lot of people in a similar position due to the fact that the dried stuff is more readily available and cheaper. It's probably the most often recommended as well.


----------



## furnaceboy (29/8/19)

I have a lot of experience with the 1332 commercially and at home. It is a Yorkshire style yeast that is incredibly flocculant and fruity, with a pleasant flavour. It is great for beers that you don't need a bunch of hoppiness in, because it really scrubs the hops. If you use it in an IPA, you won't get the hop character you are after. It also has a pretty narrow temperature range and doesn't tolerate too cool (should keep around 18) a fermentation as it is prone to getting stuck. It also produces high fusels if fermentation gets much above 22 degrees. While it is finicky, it is still one of my favourites.


----------



## Schikitar (30/8/19)

Don't discount S04 either, I've used it in my Oatmeal XPA recipe and it goes a treat! That said, I've also had great success with WLP041 (Pacific Ale) and WLP051 (California Ale V), I'm also a fan of WLP090 (San Diego Super Yeast) and would probably recommend over the other two..


----------



## hoppy2B (30/8/19)

Luxo_Aussie said:


> I hadn't actually considered dried yeasts, but I'm guessing Fermentis SafAle US-05(56) would be the best choice out the dried varieties for American styles.
> Would anyone else chose dried over one from the list of liquid yeasts?



There is a new East Coast NEIPA style dried yeast out that you might consider trying.


----------



## Dan Pratt (30/8/19)

coincidently :

http://brulosophy.com/2019/08/29/ye...t-1056-american-ale-the-bru-club-xbmt-series/


----------



## philrob (2/9/19)

American Ale ii or Denny's Favourite 50.
Both really good. Love the results.


----------



## ABG (2/9/19)

Dan Pratt said:


> coincidently :
> 
> http://brulosophy.com/2019/08/29/ye...t-1056-american-ale-the-bru-club-xbmt-series/


My experience mirrors this. I struggle to pick the difference between the same beer fermented with US05 v 1056. Both are very good for American style pale ales and IPA's. 

I would throw in another contender for consideration. Vermont Ale Yeast from The Yeast Bay. This is my go to for American style beers. Lovely notes of peach and orange that really complement hoppy brews. Great for more subtle beer like summer ales too.


----------

